# Fimo clay



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Fimo arrived this morning and I wrapped some round my Dankung frame. Not a thing of beauty admittedly, but it fits my hand like a glove


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

looks very comfortable!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing like making them fit .


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I really like making grips this way, it's quick, it's easy, and it makes them very comfortable.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

builderofstuff said:


> I really like making grips this way, it's quick, it's easy, and it makes them very comfortable.


Agree with you there. First time using this stuff and I was impressed. I liked how you can cure a shape then add another bit and recure, and if you merge it well it is the same shade and seamless.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like you dropped it in something...
I'm sure it's very comfortable and when you're shooting that's all that matters. Also your hand is wrapped around it so noone can see what it looks like


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Ha ha, I see what you mean. The pic to the right looks like I have designed a new stainless steel poop scoop


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

How much fimo did you use there mate ?

Thanks


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought two 56 gram single colour blocks from Amazon for £2.19 each, and had some left over after making the handle


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

enddays said:


> I bought two 56 gram single colour blocks from Amazon for £2.19 each, and had some left over after making the handle


Thanks


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Update :

I bought more of this Fimo oven hardening clay, this time in black. IMO it is harder to work with when cold, possibly due to the addition of carbon black in it's composition. The plus side is that it holds it's final shape better at room temps and cooks well for the same time overall. I think I have managed to get a better mould of my hand with this, and it is very accurate with tubes. Attached are some pix of the handle and a beer can base hit at around 30 feet with a pebble. I think this little modded Dankung would enable me to eat rabbit stew if I was forced to stalk them


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

enddays said:


> Update :
> 
> I bought more of this Fimo oven hardening clay, this time in black. IMO it is harder to work with when cold, possibly due to the addition of carbon black in it's composition. The plus side is that it holds it's final shape better at room temps and cooks well for the same time overall. I think I have managed to get a better mould of my hand with this, and it is very accurate with tubes. Attached are some pix of the handle and a beer can base hit at around 30 feet with a pebble. I think this little modded Dankung would enable me to eat rabbit stew if I was forced to stalk them


Now you've got me started I am going to try this looks a lot easier than sanding on a piece of wood all day and I can see where it will fit a lot better.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Note that I shaped this handle for a hammer grip and a word of warning, make sure you have the forks aligned correctly before you bake it. When I first squeezed it hard to fit my hand I almost didn't notice before cooking that the metal innards had rotated round a bit and the right fork was about a half inch more forward than the left one. Endless fork hits I think


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd also suggest apoxie, milliput, plumber's epoxy putty and wood epoxy filler. If it's in the hardware store, hobby shop, or taxidermist, it's up for grabs.


----------

